# Can any of ya'll smoke 10 bowls a day without trouble?



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

I guess this is sort of a mission that I'm on. When I get to the 4th-5th bowl, I start to feel the damage, and then wake up the next morning with my tongue feeling not so good. 

I've begun to take all sorts of things into consideration in order to achieve this feat. I'm even employing medico filters on my cobs, and those fancy maple filters on my 2 Brighams. I also have some 7 Reserve coming in the mail, which boldly claims that it is one of those "all day smokes", so we will see how that goes.

If I can comfortably manage 10 bowls a day, then maybe I won't have to smoke so many cigarettes.

I'd like to hear any tips you guys might have for all day smoking without having to put up with Achy Morning Tongue.

Cheers.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I know someone who can cure you of cigarettes. Anne Pennman 1-800-nosmoke.

Pipe smoking is not that type of Nick fix thing IMO. My answer is that if you are enjoying all 10 bowls then why not but if you are smoking through tongue bite and all other sorts of things to get your fix then you are missing the point of the experience.


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> I know someone who can cure you of cigarettes. Anne Pennman 1-800-nosmoke.
> 
> Pipe smoking is not that type of Nick fix thing IMO. My answer is that if you are enjoying all 10 bowls then why not but if you are smoking through tongue bite and all other sorts of things to get your fix then you are missing the point of the experience.


Not sure that this is about getting my nicotine fix, but rather, trying to figure out how to successfully become an "all day" pipe smoker. I know this breed is out there, and I'm pretty sure they would not bother smoking so much if they were constantly having to deal with a sore tongue and what not.

I do not consider myself a crazy puffer, all though, I'm sure that I can improve my smoking technique. 4 bowls or less a day of smoking whatever I feel like, gives me no trouble, really. I don't see why I cannot manage 10 bowls.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Prince Albert, which has a noticeable amount of nicotene is something I could puff on hard, bowl after bowl, and suffer no bite.

If you're just looking to become a regular 10 bowl a day pipe smoker, give it time. Graduallly puff yourself into it sort of.


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Prince Albert, which has a noticeable amount of nicotene is something I could puff on hard, bowl after bowl, and suffer no bite.
> 
> If you're just looking to become a regular 10 bowl a day pipe smoker, give it time. Graduallly puff yourself into it sort of.


I've been doing my experiment for the past 5 days or so, and I am having some success. The past few days I'm been managing 6-7 bowls/day with not so bad morning discomfort to the tongue and back of throat.

I've been smoking: Annie Kake, Hal o the Wynd, Captain Black Gold, and some rather harsh bulk cigar leaf mixing tobacco.

Most of the daily smoking is done with filtered pipes and 1 or 2 bowls/day using unfiltered pipes. The filters seem to be helping quite a bit, and I do not notice much of a difference in flavour. I've also been trying not to clench and smoke so much, and I think that is making a difference, too.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Tongue bite is usually caused by smoking too fast - there are other factors as well that are written about in this forum. Ten bowls a day, well often I smoke that much. However, if I am not careful about what I smoke and how I smoke it, I will get tongue bite. The suggestion about smoking Prince Albert is a good one. Stay away from aromatics. If you got a big cod sack try ten bowls of 1792—it never bites.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

And slow it down! Its OK if a bowl lasts 90 minutes or two hours, sip and savor it. If you rush through a bowl a huffin' and a puffin' just to get to the next bowl, its gonna sting yer tongue. Try different filling techniques, find one (for each blend) that burns cool and slow. If all else fails, try an IV on yer arm :scared:


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

you are talking about pipe tobacco,right ?? just wanted to make sure


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting question; pipe smoking was my escape from nicotine addiction as far as I can tell so your question is like the opposite of my spin on the thing. I have smoked as many as five or six bowls in a day and began to feel like I was being poisoned - 10 should definitely put you in the nic-fix range. I go with SmokinJohnny and AcworthAl if you wanna be graceful about it. Load up on Prince Albert. Carter Hall, Butternut Burley and Esoterica Stonehaven should turn the trick, too. 

If you still find yourself itchy, AcworthAl has if nailed - bulk 1792 and puff on. That failing, there is always the real heroin of pipe tobak for a man's man. Just lean harder into Samual Gawith's line when all else fails. BlackXX and Brown #4.


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> And slow it down! Its OK if a bowl lasts 90 minutes or two hours, sip and savor it. If you rush through a bowl a huffin' and a puffin' just to get to the next bowl, its gonna sting yer tongue. Try different filling techniques, find one (for each blend) that burns cool and slow. If all else fails, try an IV on yer arm :scared:


It usually takes me a good hour and a half to two hours to get through a bowl. 10 bowls a day I would have to figure out how to smoke while I sleep. p


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

jeromy said:


> It usually takes me a good hour and a half to two hours to get through a bowl. 10 bowls a day I would have to figure out how to smoke while I sleep. p


10 bowls in a day of the stuff Moo recommends and you wouldn't sleep anyway! It'd be like a cocaine IV.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RichieR said:


> I guess this is sort of a mission that I'm on. When I get to the 4th-5th bowl, I start to feel the damage, and then wake up the next morning with my tongue feeling not so good.
> 
> I've begun to take all sorts of things into consideration in order to achieve this feat. I'm even employing medico filters on my cobs, and those fancy maple filters on my 2 Brighams. I also have some 7 Reserve coming in the mail, which boldly claims that it is one of those "all day smokes", so we will see how that goes.
> 
> ...


My advice would be not to use the pipe as a "cure" for cigarette/nicotine addiction. A pipe is to be savored, as the saying goes, rather than as a crutch. But if you have to do this, just light up the pipe as you would a cigarette and smoke for 10 minutes. Then put the pipe out and repeat as necessary. In other words, smoke your pipe as you do cigarettes, minus the inhaling.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Today is my dayoff. I got up at 6:30CDT,it is now 12:08 pm CDT and I'm on my 5th bowl. During this time I've had breakfast(4 poached eggs,8 slices of bacon,4 pieces of toast,coffee,OJ) and vaccumed the swimming pool. No I didn't smoke while having breakfast,however I did while vaccuming the pool. I ve also washed 3 loads of laundry,fed the dogs(4 Schaunzers). :dude: Yeah I usually smoke 10+ bowls on my dayoff. On days I work its usually about 4 bowls.:clap2:

Prof. Mike


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Just lean harder into Samual Gawith's line when all else fails. BlackXX and Brown #4.


I'd be willing to bet that no one, these days, could survive 10 bowls of Five Brothers a day, or Black XX/XXX or BT#4 ........... uke:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> I'd be willing to bet that no one, these days, could survive 10 bowls of Five Brothers a day, or Black XX/XXX or BT#4 ........... uke:


I sure couldn't.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> I sure couldn't.


I did one of each, FB, XX and BT#4 in a WEEKEND and needed an extra day off. It was nice though, being able to get upstairs in a single leap, ...... :biggrin:
:tease:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I smoke very fast and always the blends with the highest nicotine content. At the rate I puff I'm able to smoke about 12 bowlfuls a day. I've not noticed any adverse effects. Nope.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Depends on what I'm smoking but normally I don't smoke that much in a day


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

sheeesh....I'm being extra lazy today, as I'm only on my third bowl. Definitely not going to make that 10 bowl goal, today! Oh well..no biggy. 

Sounds like Prince Albert is the ultimate all day smoke. I smoked a couple ounces of the stuff, some time back. I don't remember liking it too much. I have some Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic that should be arriving in the mail shortly along with the "all day smoke" 7 Reserve and some Red Rapparee. 

I heard SWRA is quite similar to PA, but with a light casing, but, maybe it won't bite too much. I still need to try CH and H&H. It would be awesome to find a cheap all day smoke that I'm satisfied with. I recall reading reviews where some pipers say SWRA is their all day smoke.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

> Sounds like Prince Albert is the ultimate all day smoke. I smoked a couple ounces of the stuff, some time back. I don't remember liking it too much. I have some Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic that should be arriving in the mail shortly along with the "all day smoke" 7 Reserve and some Red Rapparee.


I don't get flavors ravishing through with Prince Albert like I do with my favorite english blends. For me, it's a mildly satisfying tobacco with body and a little sweetness. It ain't like sucking air. PA is great for inatentive smoking and it's hard to smoke it wrong. Taste bud chemistries differ of course so PA is not for everyone.

Red Rapparee is something I've been wanting to try but haven't gotten to it yet. Same goes for Black Mallory.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

plexiprs said:


> I'd be willing to bet that no one, these days, could survive 10 bowls of Five Brothers a day, or Black XX/XXX or BT#4 ........... uke:


I be willing to bet that I'd be able, too. I enjoy both 5bros and XX (need to try XXX) and at one point, I even mixed them together for a very enjoyable smoke.

lol, when I had 5 bros on hand, I used to smoke a few bowls in a row, and was fine. Love the flavor, but didn't get this nic kick everyone mention.

then again I am a very, very big boy, so it would prob take a hard dose of nicotine to really mess with me.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

SmokinJohnny said:


> Red Rapparee is something I've been wanting to try but haven't gotten to it yet. Same goes for Black Mallory.


PM me and I'll send you some Red Rap. I've got a bunch of it aging but I also have a few oz in the humidor. No Black Mal, though. Yuk!


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Samual Gawith's Brown #4..... I couldn't even get past the first few min of it in my pipe..:yield:
I only bought it because it was a rope


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I be willing to bet that I'd be able, too. I enjoy both 5bros and XX (need to try XXX) and at one point, I even mixed them together for a very enjoyable smoke.
> 
> lol, when I had 5 bros on hand, I used to smoke a few bowls in a row, and was fine. Love the flavor, but didn't get this nic kick everyone mention.
> 
> then again I am a very, very big boy, so it would prob take a hard dose of nicotine to really mess with me.


Yep, you are the reason they came up with handgun ammo bigger than .44 mag. I have known, and worked with, some extremely large guys (6'8" 325 lbs) that got laid low by a bowl of Captain Black. I guess it really is very individual!!!:wink:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Did you know it takes 10 bowls of tobacco to equal 1 bowl of Total?...sorry I read the entire thread and thats all I was thinking.

I really liked the butternut burley and think that would be a great all day smoke. From 4noggins under hearth and home. 

Also if your in it to smoke all day is one thing but if you are just determined to hit the 10 Bowl mark just to say you can smoke 10bowls...use smaller bowls


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

Ten bowls, NO SWEAT!! I do that on a regular basis with no ill effects. 
COUGH, COUGH


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> My advice would be not to use the pipe as a "cure" for cigarette/nicotine addiction. A pipe is to be savored, as the saying goes, rather than as a crutch. But if you have to do this, just light up the pipe as you would a cigarette and smoke for 10 minutes. Then put the pipe out and repeat as necessary. In other words, smoke your pipe as you do cigarettes, minus the inhaling.


I agree. Smoke for 5 or 10 min then set it down. This gives you the same "smoke" you're used to with cigs and not requiring 10 bowls a day that equate to probably 5 hours of smoking in a day! A pipe can easily be tamped and re-lite multiple times on a bowl in 5-10 minute increments...

Try this and let us know if it works. But most of all ENJOY the pipe, don't make it a CHORE or you'll soon tire of it.


----------

